# HP Deskjet 3050



## ChaseS (May 9, 2012)

My HP Deskjet 3050 print-scan-copy has full color ink and 1/2 full black ink, but it only prints in color. When I try to print black it spits out blank papers. I tried taking out the cartridge and putting it back in. Any ideas?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It sounds like the black-ink nozzles in the printhead (not the cartridge) may be blocked with old, dried-up ink (the printhead is the moving carriage assembly into which the catridges are placed). Blockage can occur if a particular colour is not used for several days.

Try running the nozzle-cleaning utility in the printer driver software a few times. If that doesn't clear it a more thorough method is required. Remove the black ink cartridge and you'll see a small hole at the bottom of the slot where the cartridge sits.

Get some alcohol-based solvent (*not* petroleum-based) and put a few drops into that hole and leave overnight.

Next day, put the cartridge back and try printing some black text over and over again until (hopefully) ink starts flowing through properly.


----------

